
Show HN: LilBlog – Blog Software Written in Only HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - milge
https://github.com/milge/lilblog
======
fiatjaf
You should have a section of "Why not?" in your readme:

\- Google cannot crawl by default (Google is crawling JS websites now, but I
bet it doesn't run JS on any website it founds).

\- Writing your posts in raw JSON is crazy.

\- If you need to write HTML you'll need an external tool, and this breaks
your argument against Jekyll and other static site generators (I don't like
the fact that Jekyll needs Ruby and a lot of things, but there are a lot of
other static website generators with very little requirements out there).

\- Why not write raw HMTL in raw HTML files instead? This is much more "what
you see is what you get" than writing everything in a big JSON file.

~~~
milge
Good idea. I'll add a pitfalls section. I usually write in notepad and copy it
over. I don't write straight in JSON. Why would you need an external tool to
write HTML? Sure, they help a ton, but I can get the job done in notepad.

I did consider using raw HTML files, but I wanted everything that needs to be
updated in one place, in one file.

~~~
fiatjaf
I don't like this idea, but in this case YAML is probably better than JSON
(also you can keep your JSON files, since any JSON is valid YAML).

~~~
milge
What am I gaining using YAML? JSON is a well-known standard and used
everywhere.

------
milge
Hi HN. I've used plenty of different blog platforms in the past. I've recently
been looking for something dead simple. A lot of static-site generators like
Jekyll work well, but I wanted something simpler that didn't have any server
side requirements. So I created LilBlog. Feedback is appreciated. Thanks.

